# Incubator Turned Off



## goatygirl8 (Nov 26, 2017)

Last night apparently my incubator turned off and my eggs went cold. Is there any chance they will be okay?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goatygirl8 said:


> Last night apparently my incubator turned off and my eggs went cold. Is there any chance they will be okay?


One way to find out... cut it back on amd leave them in it. Candle them in a few days. How far in were you?


----------



## goatygirl8 (Nov 26, 2017)

It due in about a week. I candled a couple days ago and could definitely make out an eye and body. Now I'm not sure.
This is from a couple days https://www.facebook.com/KaOsFarmgo...824463600873/1660160437367268/?type=3&theater
I can upload a now picture in a couple minutes


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Usually a drop in temperature is less of a big deal, it is the heat that really gets the poor babies. I would just wait it out and see.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I had a batch that was off for close to 12 hours and they were cold but almost all of them lived. I say plug it in and wait a few hours to see if they live. you are going to want to give them time to warm up before you candle them otherwise they wont move.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I would definitely turn it back on and see. I agree that a temperature spike is far more deadly. I hope they make it!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are they doing?


----------

